# E30 M52 swapped oil sump



## Leonstt (Jan 18, 2020)

Guys,

***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;I have just finished swapping my E30 with M52B28 engine (from an M40B14 4 cylinder). It has been great. More than enuf power for me. But I notice the oil pan is hanging a little too low for my liking. I'm using M50 E34 oil pan. Suspension wise I'm running H&R springs w/OE shockers. Right now I can see some scrapes on the fins and I don't drive my car hard. The last thing I want is to knock the sump off

***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203;***8203; Just wondering if anyone knows an oil pan conversion kit that is a bit more shallow than the front sumped M50? The other solution I was offered is to use metal sump protector. Not sure how effective it is tho


----------



## dwainegts (7 mo ago)

Hi, they make a dry sump conversion kit on bimmerworld however it's pretty pricey. I have the same issue on my 1976 2002


----------

